# Snow melting machine (small) to be loaded by skidsteer



## lilsteve08 (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of a small snow melting machine or how to make something that would quickly melt snow being loaded by a skidsteer? Also do you need a permit to direct snow into sewer system/manholes?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

lilsteve08;1228592 said:


> Does anyone know of a small snow melting machine or how to make something that would quickly melt snow being loaded by a skidsteer? Also do you need a permit to direct snow into sewer system/manholes?


Never seen one that small...

In NJ- you need a permit for EVERYTHING! Especially things pertaining to waterways... dump water into storm drains/rivers without a permit, and expect BIG D.E.C. fines! Why not just truck the snow away?


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

why would you need a permit to melt snow into the street? what happens in the spring when the snow melts on its own?


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

here in DE you need a permit for anything too. any time that you pop a manhole you need a permit to tie in to one dump into one anything. if you don't you will get some big fines! they are usually pretty cool about things but as long as you talk with them. i agree that you would really be better off trucking the snow off so that you don't get into trouble with the gov officials.


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

treeman06;1228649 said:


> why would you need a permit to melt snow into the street? what happens in the spring when the snow melts on its own?


Generally snow melters have filters on them which screen out trash and other debris as well as oil etc...

You need a permit because when the snow melts, it leaves all the sand and salt behind for you to pickup with a sweeper, or stay in the grass. When you just melt it all that stuff goes into water ways at once.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I would look into the permit thing, you just need to be by a drain, no need to open a man hole. In NY you cant just dump snow in a field, by law, but havent heald anything about snowmelters runoff as long as it goes into the sewers I would think your fine. As was stated above they have a filter to catch debris that would other wise be left to blow away or be sweept up & would act as a settling basin for sand, gravel, etc. Im sure as there use increases there will be more BS associated with them. 
As for the one needing to be loaded with a skidsteer I know Snow Dragon has a model that size, & Michigan Melters that I saw seem like it could be as well (& they will custom build I believe).


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

For those of you not from NJ... you don't really have any idea the BS we get to deal with regarding regs from the state- ESPECIALLY when it comes to environmental issues (i.e. dumping water into sewers without a permit)... if they can find a way to get you on some violation, TRUST ME THEY WILL!!! 

Best bet- call your municipality- they'll certainly be able to tell you if they require a permit/if the state/county requires one. IMO- it's always better to ask than get slapped by the law after the fact


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow melters*



lilsteve08;1228592 said:


> Does anyone know of a small snow melting machine or how to make something that would quickly melt snow being loaded by a skidsteer? Also do you need a permit to direct snow into sewer system/manholes?


A lot of this depends on number of factors;

In New York State:

You cannot directly dump snow or melt water into water ways due to the sodium chloride content via storm sewers, sanitary sewers, or combined sewers.

The sanitary sewers "whether separate or combined" cannot properly treat raw sewage 
inflows.

Snow melt water that has no sodiium chloride or other icemelt chemicals can be discharged into storm sewers.

You can dump snow in an "approved snow dump" away from "waterways", "creeks", "rivers", streams etc.

I have a posting here regarding how a quick snow melter can be simply used to melt snow and ice using small corrugated steel culverts and torpedeo space heaters and allow it to be discharged -Providing there are no deicing chemicals in the snow being melted.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

RLM;1229568 said:


> I would look into the permit thing, you just need to be by a drain, no need to open a man hole. In NY you cant just dump snow in a field, by law, but havent heald anything about snowmelters runoff as long as it goes into the sewers I would think your fine. As was stated above they have a filter to catch debris that would other wise be left to blow away or be sweept up & would act as a settling basin for sand, gravel, etc. Im sure as there use increases there will be more BS associated with them.
> As for the one needing to be loaded with a skidsteer I know Snow Dragon has a model that size, & Michigan Melters that I saw seem like it could be as well (& they will custom build I believe).





leon;1229811 said:


> A lot of this depends on number of factors;
> 
> In New York State:
> 
> ...


Wow some strict laws for dumping snow. So what happens if you lot is next to a lake and your snow piles get to big? When the treated lots melt wont all the stuff go into the sewers anyways?


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

leon;1229811 said:


> You can dump snow in an "approved snow dump" away from "waterways", "creeks", "rivers", streams etc.


lol, our city snow dump used to be about 200 feet from the ottawa river, they just moved it this year because the property was sold.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

qualitycut;1229831 said:


> Wow some strict laws for dumping snow. So what happens if you lot is next to a lake and your snow piles get to big? When the treated lots melt wont all the stuff go into the sewers anyways?


Naaaa. As it melts the water filters through the snow. What's left is a pile of crap.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow melt run off*

If your PERMITTED snow dump is not sufficiently inland from ANY waterway, "Navigable" or otherwise and the chlorides can be traced to your snow dump YOUR DOOMED!

All the snow at the bean town airports and the New York city airports has become such a problem that they have applied for permints to dump it inthe ocean near the airports.

IT would not be an issue if they had snow melter buildings containing melt basins where they could simply dump it and melt it as is done in Hokaido, Japan BUT...............................


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Logan Airport in Boston has melters, both huge inground ones, as well as portable ones, its just too much to keep up with. I actually saw one on the news last night that Massport loaned to the city of Boston, it was on an International 4300 chassis, and was being loaded by a Bobcat


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Those regs for the most part are just for private guys. The city here dumps directly into the Genesee river durring larger events, right off a bridge downtown, or at least they have in the past.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow*

They dont dump in the river anymore with the new restrictions on removal and paved streets when salt is used.


----------

